# Sleeping all night



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm just wondering about when everyone's puppy started sleeping through the night? We keep Syrus in the bathroom with a grass pad, food, water, crate and toys over night and whenever we have to leave him but I'm tired of scrubbing the bathroom every day from his grass pad making it smell. We would like to lock him up in his crate at night so we can keep the grass pad on the balcony but we don't want to try it and be waking up all night to his crying. If anyone has answers or advice we would appreciate it.








Thanks in advanced!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

We got Jade at 14 weeks, she is 16 weeks now. We set up a pen in the bedroom with a sleeping pad, potty pad, blanket and toy. 
She slept thru the night since the first night. She had one night when she didn't sleep, not sure why! 

So far, things are going great.

Syrus is a beautiful pup!


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you April! We have always kept him in the bathroom since we have carpet in the bedroom and don't want to ruin our apartment carpet since it's new but Sy is almost 16 weeks and I'm thinking he is probably sleeping through the night at this point. He used to cry 2-3 times through the night but that has stopped and he just moves the sliding door between the bedroom and bathroom back and forth in the morning when he's ready to get up lol. Thank you! I think tonight we are going to let him sleep in our bed just to see what his sleeping pattern is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All three of mine have slept through the night since 9-10 weeks. They are crated every night in our bedroom.

You WILL have to acclimate your puppy to sleeping in a crate, however. If you haven't used one, he is unlikely to think it's a great idea.


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you! He is crate trained, we are just don't make him stay in there. He sleeps in it and goes in himself when he is ready to sleep, I figured he will probably cry, just hoping not longer than a week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Sy just keeps getting more adorable! We got Bowie at about 8 1/2 weeks. I have a small plastic crate on the floor next to my side of the bed. I just put him in the crate at bedtime. Night one he cried and I took him out to pee, all business no talk. When he cried again I would just stick my fingers through the crate to comfort him. This went on for two nights. He's been sleeping through the night and waking up at 7:00 since then. Hope you get a good nights sleep soon! How's everything else going?


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you! He's definitely getting bigger and looking more and more like a true Havanese every day. Everything else is going amazing! He has learned a ton of new tricks and is doing amazing with potty training. Only accidents that happen are our fault where we aren't paying attention to what he's telling us! And the biting is slowing down, he goes in for his last set of shots tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

We have carpet in our bedroom too. My husband put a tarp down, covered it with a blanket then put the pen up on top of it. It seems to work very well. 

Good luck, I hope Syrus had a good night!


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

That's a great idea! We might try that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

That's a great idea! How old is Sy now? Bowie is 17 weeks and just over 6lbs. What tricks has he learned??


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

He is almost 16 weeks and 4.4 pounds! So far he has learned, Come, stay, drop it, bring it, sit, lay, up, roll over and paw! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Bowie is such a cutie btw! I love his colors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

What a smart little boy!!! Where r u located?


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm in Florida, around the Destin area. How about you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Bummer! Northern California...I haven't found anyone from the forum near me.


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

My husband and I will be getting re stationed within the next year so if we end up out there I'll let you know! We are really hoping to go out that way this time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your help! 
We had Sy sleep with us last night and he did great, he got up once around 4 to pee but went right out, did his thing and went right back to sleep! I'm thinking we won't be able to close the crate yet since he can only hold it for about 5 hours but we are getting there! Maybe in a few days he will sleep completely through the night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

megansievert said:


> Thank you! He is crate trained, we are just don't make him stay in there. He sleeps in it and goes in himself when he is ready to sleep, I figured he will probably cry, just hoping not longer than a week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he cries in his crate, he's not truly crate trained. He should be happy in his crate.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi oh goodness, Sy, is so cute! I love his name! Ella came home at 8 1/2 weeks. For the first week, I set an alarm and took her out about every 3 hours then increased it to 4 hours after about 3 or 4 days. By the second or third week home she slept through the night. She cried in her crate the first two nights for about 1/2 an hour and never again since. She is 15 1/2 weeks now. She sleeps from 9 or 9:30 until 6. I wake her up at 6 but she's not really ready to wake up yet ha ha.....just like the teenagers. I neatly folded an old sheet around a trash bag laid flat under her wire crate just in case. It's not needed, but protects the carpet in case she were to get sick over the edge or something. She has never had any accident in her crate and I don't believe she ever would unless she was left for a very very long time....I read dogs systems slow down at night just like human's, and that by 16 weeks all dogs can hold it all night unless there is an unusual circumstance from time to time.....


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I got Lola around 11 weeks. If I remember correctly, she needed to potty in the middle of the night for a couple weeks, but not every night. I'm quite sure she was sleeping through the night by 14 weeks.


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Ella's new mom said:


> Hi oh goodness, Sy, is so cute! I love his name! Ella came home at 8 1/2 weeks. For the first week, I set an alarm and took her out about every 3 hours then increased it to 4 hours after about 3 or 4 days. By the second or third week home she slept through the night. She cried in her crate the first two nights for about 1/2 an hour and never again since. She is 15 1/2 weeks now. She sleeps from 9 or 9:30 until 6. I wake her up at 6 but she's not really ready to wake up yet ha ha.....just like the teenagers. I neatly folded an old sheet around a trash bag laid flat under her wire crate just in case. It's not needed, but protects the carpet in case she were to get sick over the edge or something. She has never had any accident in her crate and I don't believe she ever would unless she was left for a very very long time....I read dogs systems slow down at night just like human's, and that by 16 weeks all dogs can hold it all night unless there is an unusual circumstance from time to time.....


Thank you!! We have finally gotten him to sleep through the whole night, about 10-7 and he now knows that as soon as he gets up we go straight to the grass pad to pee and poo which has helped with potty training too, he has started crying at the back door instead of just going wherever unless we ask him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

boomana said:


> I got Lola around 11 weeks. If I remember correctly, she needed to potty in the middle of the night for a couple weeks, but not every night. I'm quite sure she was sleeping through the night by 14 weeks.


Thank you! It took about 2 nights for us to get him to sleep through the night. He was waking up once around 4 to go and then he wouldn't want to go back to sleep but it's been smooth sailing after the first 2 days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

